# Evolution Plus ?



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

m923 said:


> Do any of you Pro's use a Carter Evolution release or know any that do? Just wondering your opinion on the release and its use in competition. Thanks!


I"ve worked with several people that have converted over to the Evolution Plus. There WILL BE a long learning curve, since you cannot shoot it like a "stan-style" trip gate release aid. That one factor alone causes many shooters to blame the RELEASE AID for being "different" or "changing" when in fact it is the SHOOTER that is changing from shot to shot, end to end, or day to day, or all three!

Most of those locally that have converted over are shooting lifetime high scores over and over again. A couple, in fact have been on it less than a month and are way ahead of their expectations with it. They made the COMMITTMENT to stick with it, to set it and forget it, and to take the good with the bad....and now they wouldn't change for any reason!

The RELEASE AID doesn't change...the shooter does.

It will show you really quickly just how inconsistent you are, so unless you can handle "humble pie" and have the mettle to stick with it and take the blame upon you own shoulders, then you may want to reconsider. However, if you have the mettle and can make the committment, then you will be well on your way to shooting better than you have ever shot.

It is a great competitive release, and also a great release to show you the ills in your form and shot sequence, body positioning, alignment, and just what muscles you ARE using as opposed to whether or not you are using the correct ones.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## m923 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Tom, for taking the time to post such a informative answer! I've been working with my Evolution since about December and am starting to see results. Your input was just what I kneeded to hear. Thanks again, Mark


----------



## Lee Racing Inc. (Nov 9, 2008)

I know John Dudley well and he put me on it and i am shooting better scores than i ever have! i had a tuff time at first,but i have stuck with it and i am convinced it is the way to go.


----------



## ZANNY3 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, 
We have used the evolution for about a year its a great release, but watch if you put it into a pouch on your quiver. The pouches are lined with a fuzzy material inside and it gets in the release and gums it up. We had an experience with that at a major outdoor event. We just took it apart after the shoot and cleaned it out. So just thought I would put my 2 cents in. 
Chris


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

A good training aid in any case. Try your thumb release after you exclusively shot the Evo for month or two and you'll love the results


----------



## m923 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks everone for the input! I tried going back to my Sensation at a spot shoot and after 4 ends went back to flinching. Going to stick with the Evolution, I guess i'm not cut out for a trigger release!


----------



## Gregb. (Jan 12, 2009)

Just got my evo. + I love it!!!!


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

Does anyone ever apply Reel Oil or silicon spray inside the release on a regular basis. I have battled mine constantly. Get it set and it get harder and harder to go off. Sprayed silicon spray in it and it goes off like butter for awhile then starts to slow or harden up. I've just recently put Reel Oil in it and I am trying it again to get it set and to be able to leave it alone with only minor adjustments.....at turn or two either way.

Looking for suggestions or comments.


----------



## Lee Racing Inc. (Nov 9, 2008)

i have been having the same issues!


----------



## Gregb. (Jan 12, 2009)

Floridaboy said:


> Does anyone ever apply Reel Oil or silicon spray inside the release on a regular basis. I have battled mine constantly. Get it set and it get harder and harder to go off. Sprayed silicon spray in it and it goes off like butter for awhile then starts to slow or harden up. I've just recently put Reel Oil in it and I am trying it again to get it set and to be able to leave it alone with only minor adjustments.....at turn or two either way.
> 
> Looking for suggestions or comments.





Lee Racing Inc. said:


> i have been having the same issues!


I was told that every time you shoot you will need to adjust the release alittle... some days you can get it to go off other days you can't seem too.... note this is just what i was told..:thumbs_up


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Remember that the evolution and revolution are also form "conditioners". If you are having form issues, the release has a tendency to feel like it is out of adjustment when actually it is the shooter's form that is wrong. when it feels wrong and you pull through the shot, the results will tell the truth. 

I have shot the evo and revolution for two years and have talked dozens of people into switching to them. Most have cussed me for the first month or so. After that, their scores have jumped to where they never thought they could reach.


----------



## nbx (Dec 1, 2008)

I have had the same problem with the Evolution "hanging up" and the silicon spray did the trick. You can tell when you need to spray more when it becomes more difficult to close the release for the next shot. Unfortunitly form isues do not have such an easy fix!


----------



## Gregb. (Jan 12, 2009)

watermedic23 said:


> Remember that the evolution and revolution are also form "conditioners". If you are having form issues, the release has a tendency to feel like it is out of adjustment when actually it is the shooter's form that is wrong. when it feels wrong and you pull through the shot, the results will tell the truth.
> 
> I have shot the evo and revolution for two years and have talked dozens of people into switching to them. Most have cussed me for the first month or so. After that, their scores have jumped to where they never thought they could reach.


Agreed! at first i struggled alittle but the release has helped me out alot!


----------



## mightybaron (Dec 18, 2002)

We had a guy back here do a test on his evolution and found that with a scale it was varying from #13 to #17 in going off over 25 shots with the majority at around #15. That is the same issue that I am having is that one shot I let go of the safety and the arrow is gone and the next one I can pull like you would not believe and it wont go. Now I will agree that form does play a part but I have shot as high as 59x games so I dont think I am shooting that much different from shot to shot. Also when you are just pulling straight back on a scale and it varies that much something is messing it up. I did use some silicone on mine and for about half a game it was awsome but then went back to the same thing.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mightybaron said:


> We had a guy back here do a test on his evolution and found that with a scale it was varying from #13 to #17 in going off over 25 shots with the majority at around #15. That is the same issue that I am having is that one shot I let go of the safety and the arrow is gone and the next one I can pull like you would not believe and it wont go. Now I will agree that form does play a part but I have shot as high as 59x games so I dont think I am shooting that much different from shot to shot. Also when you are just pulling straight back on a scale and it varies that much something is messing it up. I did use some silicone on mine and for about half a game it was awsome but then went back to the same thing.


I conducted extensive research and wrote an article about this very "issue" concerning the release and found that the RELEASE isn't what is changing, but rather the PERSON is what changes. My data wasn't simply represented ONLY by "25 pulls" on a scale without some measure of "CONTROLS" to maintain consistency and "scientific" accuracy and repeatability.

What was his "control setup"? What was tested? SAME angle? SAME pulling direction? SAME PATHWAY? SAME loop setup? SAME position on the release hook every time? No CONTROL, then very little reliability, or repeatability. My data could be replicated by the establishment of data measured against a control setup......and this is important to establish credibility in the data sets.

The release is mechanical, and it isn't likely to be changing its adjustment from shot to shot; no matter how much a "person" thinks this is happening.

I used a pretty well controlled (albeit not perfect) system of measures and evaluations during my testing...and it wasn't simply pulling on a scale or against a scale helter-skelter time after time. I quickly found that the data sets had to be better controlled than simply pulling against the scale at any old angle or direction. I also found that if the person changes the angle or direction, then OF COURSE, the results on the "SCALE" are going to change...DAH.

CONSISTENCY is the key to shooting this mechanical release aid, and my data clearly indicate that the SHOOTER is what changes, regardless of whether the SHOOTER wants to admit it or not. (Most shooters aren't willing to admit that THEY are the culprit, however....humans aren't made that way, hahaha).

Again, the variation is NOT with the adjustment of the release aid...but the person manipulating the release sure can change things in a heartbeat....pun intended.

This is all good, however, because those willing to make the committment and take the humility pill are those that stand to gain the most...and get "used" Evo+'s for bargain basement prices, hahahaha.

field14 :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:darkbeer:

field14( Tom D.)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Gregb. said:


> I was told that every time you shoot you will need to adjust the release alittle... some days you can get it to go off other days you can't seem too.... note this is just what i was told..:thumbs_up



IMHO, you have been "misinformed" by those people! HOW can you get consistency in anything when you are tinkering with the thing every time you shoot it?

C'mon/.....THAT kind of thing won't lead to anything but a bad case of frustration and never knowing where you are, or if you are "there" or not!

SET IT AND FORGET IT....learn to shoot it. The "excuse" that the RELEASE is changing is not valid.

field14


----------



## m923 (Jan 20, 2008)

Tom, I read your article in Archery Focus, I'm convinced. When the release does not fire it's me. If I let down and setup right it goes easily. Great article by the way!


----------



## shakylx (Nov 21, 2008)

I am going to have to agree that the release does not change. 
When I first started learning the evo it was hit and miss when it would go off sometimes soon sometimes I couldnt even get it to go off so I would let it down as time went on I began to get a better feel for the whole backtension thing and one thing I noticed was when the release would not go off and it felt like I was pulling like crazy what I was actually doing was pulling my bow arms shoulder in to my body and I could actually start to feel it because my form was not correct flash forward one month I have no problems release never changes and i am shooting better than ever. It takes some longer than others to learn I was fortunate I did not have to switch because of target panic I just wanted a good backtension release and I believe the evo is the best their is.


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

So if I take a brand new Evo out of the box and shoot it and it goes off when I let off the safety and I put say 3 turns on it and do it again and then repeat this process several times until it goes off properly......and as I shoot it over say 50 shots and it gets harder and harder and I start taking turns off of it and go passed where it fired on its own and then some to where it is bottomed out on the housing and will loosen or weaken NO MORE and it is still hard to pull off.....then that is ALL ME.....So if you spray it or lube it....that has no effect.......IT DOES

I shot mine this afternoon and it got harder.....a buddy gave me his EVO (regular...not A plus) and I shot it and took off 5 turns to get it to my weight and it shot the same EVERYTIME.

A MAN MADE THIS THING IT COULD SCREW UP OR BREAK.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I think they are a good training aid to learn what a good shot feels like. I mastered the shot process with a hinge release and then tried the evolution+ a few years later. I dont like the release at all. I have put mine on a scale numerous times and yes I pull the same angle with the same loop etc. blah blah blah.... It is not consistent at all.... I think the release is garbage..... No, it is not me because I did very carefully test it with a scale.... Oddly enough I can test other releases and gun triggers and get repeatable results so I can definately blame the release.....


----------



## Gregb. (Jan 12, 2009)

field14 said:


> IMHO, you have been "misinformed" by those people! HOW can you get consistency in anything when you are tinkering with the thing every time you shoot it?
> 
> C'mon/.....THAT kind of thing won't lead to anything but a bad case of frustration and never knowing where you are, or if you are "there" or not!
> 
> ...


True! Remember these are not my words:teeth:


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*controlled test*

somebody put it in a hooter shooter so everything is the same every time so this is issue can be put to rest...(if no one does by the time mine gets here I will)...

PEACE


----------



## Hemi (Feb 13, 2005)

I found that my carter squeeze me is doing the same thing at times, I have to turn it down 3 turns to fire an other times back up 3 or 4 turns, crazy!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

bigtim said:


> somebody put it in a hooter shooter so everything is the same every time so this is issue can be put to rest...(if no one does by the time mine gets here I will)...
> 
> PEACE


Past experience with "shooters" tells me that those that won't swallow the "humility pill" will still doubt the results of a very expensive controlled experiment, using the EXCUSE that "hooter shooter" isn't a PERSON, so therefore the data is invalid because the HUMAN ELEMENT is removed from the matrix.....

Believe me when I tell you the FACT that those very shooters that claim the RELEASE is the culprit will be the same ones to doubt ANY DATA that isn't in agreement with how they FEEL....cuz....they won't accept the fact that the PERSON could be at fault.

I'm quite satisfied with the means and method I got my data and how it was consolidated....I don't NEED a "hooter shooter" to tell me what my data already clearly indicate. Afterall, we aren't trying to hit the same hole in the target when testing the RELEASE TENSION...we are testing the repeatability of a mechanical item that isn't being changed from shot to shot...so how can the MECHANICS be changing?

People just won't accept their own fallability...plain and simple

field14


----------



## shakylx (Nov 21, 2008)

it seems only the people that do not like the release are the ones saying that it varies it is a much different animal than simply twisting the wrist with a hinge I have shot thousands of shots with mine and I never adjust it and i certainly never lube it I never have any problems.


----------



## Andy © (Aug 23, 2007)

One thing that is crucial with the Evo is that the hand must be in the same position each time to get it firing consistently.

In my opinion, what tends to happen when the Evo wont fire, is that the hand or pull is rotating the Evo around the hasp (which i guess in some terms could be called an axle in this situation) and the outer (little finger, ring finger etc) part of the hand turns rather pulls through the shot. If this is the case its better to simply let down and start again.

The solution to this is ensuring EQUAL finger pressure on the release and a consistent hand position at anchor......again these are form issues.

The Evo can be quite tough to use if you`ve been shooting hinge releases with hand rotation to fire the hinge. The tendency is then there to rotate the Evo and although it may feel like youre pulling, stop and feel where your hand position is......I usually find my hand has rotated like a hinge release and no amount of pulling is going to get the required poundage at this position into the Evo to get it to fire.

As you start to tire the Evo becomes harder to fire. This is your form breaking down. Bow shoulder creep etc will all make it harder to get the Evo firing consistently the more arrows you have shot.


----------



## mightybaron (Dec 18, 2002)

Sorry our guys test wasnt as perfect as yours Field 14. I dont mind a guy telling me my form may be off a little and stuff like that and I like to learn as much as I can but to sit here and tell me and everyone else that someones test is not worth a crap cause you didnt do it is just that crap. When it is set up in a fixture so it can only be pulled the same every time without being able to change any angle should be good enough. I happen to like the release and they way it is supposed to work but it is not consistant. Now maybe some of the parts were machined a little different is some than others but I would imagine you will say that aint possible either as not one company in the world has ever had something like that happen and get by quality control. Yes your post about our test being junk rubbed me the wrong way here and if you and anyone else thinks that a person can get to be so perfect that it wont vary you guys are all nuts as there is nobody that perfect not even you.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mightybaron said:


> Sorry our guys test wasnt as perfect as yours Field 14. I dont mind a guy telling me my form may be off a little and stuff like that and I like to learn as much as I can but to sit here and tell me and everyone else that someones test is not worth a crap cause you didnt do it is just that crap. When it is set up in a fixture so it can only be pulled the same every time without being able to change any angle should be good enough. I happen to like the release and they way it is supposed to work but it is not consistant. Now maybe some of the parts were machined a little different is some than others but I would imagine you will say that aint possible either as not one company in the world has ever had something like that happen and get by quality control. Yes your post about our test being junk rubbed me the wrong way here and if you and anyone else thinks that a person can get to be so perfect that it wont vary you guys are all nuts as there is nobody that perfect not even you.


First off, I don't recall using the word JUNK.....YOU are the one that invented that one! You are reading into what I'm saying simply because you are convinced that YOU cannot possibly be differing the manner in which you anchor, how far into the supposed stops you are pulling each time, your shoulder position, and....especially if you are a former "stan-style" release shooter the FACT that there is a definite tendency for those former hinge-gate shooters to roll the wrist or move the RELEASE AID (pivot the release) in an effort to trigger or trip it.

The SHOOTER is the one introducing the variables....and the mechanics of the release aid are NOT changing, unless the shooter is changing the release setting every shot, or from end to end or practice session to practice session. The changing of the RELEASE SETTING is one of the most common practices among those new to the Evolution Plus release aid....they are looking for the magic bullet and never leave the setting alone long enough to know if it is set right or not....they never give it that much of a chance.

However....I NEVER EVER SAID that your "testing" was JUNK...I did NOT use that word...you invented it and put it into your post.

I am telling you, however, that it is extremely easy to change that angle of pull, even with the release in a jig...and if you do.....then a sample set of 25 pulls is NOT adequate. If the position of the pulling loop varies on that release hook from pull to pull, you have changed the mechanical advantage....just like you will if you vary your angle of the release hand when you anchor.

If you come in to anchor too hard one time, you are closer to the trip point. If you come into anchor a little soft the next time you anchor, then you are farther away from the trip point, and the release will take longer for you to trip it...but it is not the RELEASE that has changed...it is the shooter.

MOST shooters will not ever admit that they actually vary their to anchor drawlength by as much as 1/2" or more (in some cases)...because, afterall.....they have HARD STOPS, so they must be PERFECT to the same point every time....and that, my friend is hogwash...excepting the top echelon professional or amateur shooters that are holding an extremely high x-count...as in 58X or better time and time again.

Enough said....you are seemingly convinced that the mechanics of the release are CHANGING....and 25 pulls seems to be sufficient for YOU to draw your conclusions from. But personally, I would NEVER base the conclusions on ONLY one sample set of 25. My article summarizes several THOUSAND pulls and hundreds of data sets in refining the technique in an effort to eliminate potential variables that aren't part of the data set so as not to skew the data, so that I allow myself to get the conclusion I wanted in the first place. My data was tested without a bias and based upon testing an hypothesis and gathering data to find out if the hypothesis was correct or incorrect. The conclusion was drawn based upon the DATA and not any pre-conceived notion or bias.

The Scientific method calls for NO BIAS and no "pre-set notions" as to how the data will turn out.....if you go into the testing with a bias or opinion, then you are likely to skew the data or induce error into the sampling process and sampling sets. You test your HYPOTHESIS and draw conclusions...you don't make a conclusion first and then gather data to support that conclusion.

field14:thumbs_up:darkbeer::teeth::angel:


----------



## mightybaron (Dec 18, 2002)

I am sure that you made several thousand pulls you must not have a job. You said our test was not good which means it is junk. If you put it in something mechanical and it can not change then there is nothing to blame it on. If a jig or fixture cant be made to shoot it off the same then what are we doing in the machining world making parts that are the same down to a ten thou of an inch. If I have to be that perfect along with everyone else to shoot this thing then it is useless cause I and everyone else including you on the face of this earth is not good enough to shoot it and be that consistant. I havent seen your name at the top of any vegas or national list and neither has mine but if it was that good I would see a lot of pros shooting it and winning with it but I dont think Chance or Dave or any of the others are shooting it that I have seen. I have competed in lots bigger venues other than archery mainly in racing and have been around mechanical things that have varied from part to part and know this kind of stuff can happen. Dont sit here and tell me and all these other ppl that every release that comes from whatever factory it comes from is absolutly perfect and all exactly the same as they are not. What we are trying to figure out here is if some of us have a lemon or not. I guess your study prolly figured out that is not possible tho.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mightybaron said:


> I am sure that you made several thousand pulls you must not have a job. You said our test was not good which means it is junk. If you put it in something mechanical and it can not change then there is nothing to blame it on. If a jig or fixture cant be made to shoot it off the same then what are we doing in the machining world making parts that are the same down to a ten thou of an inch. If I have to be that perfect along with everyone else to shoot this thing then it is useless cause I and everyone else including you on the face of this earth is not good enough to shoot it and be that consistant. I havent seen your name at the top of any vegas or national list and neither has mine but if it was that good I would see a lot of pros shooting it and winning with it but I dont think Chance or Dave or any of the others are shooting it that I have seen. I have competed in lots bigger venues other than archery mainly in racing and have been around mechanical things that have varied from part to part and know this kind of stuff can happen. Dont sit here and tell me and all these other ppl that every release that comes from whatever factory it comes from is absolutly perfect and all exactly the same as they are not. What we are trying to figure out here is if some of us have a lemon or not. I guess your study prolly figured out that is not possible tho.


Again, you read what you want to HEAR....that it is NOT POSSIBLY YOU that can be INCONSISTENT...that is what your conclusion is, period, and you won't look at yourself, opting rather to find another reason.

Sure is funny that the whiners all think they have a "lemon" and won't SET IT AND FORGET IT...but are immediately accusatory that the RELEASE is changing...and they never stop to realize that more than likely, if it shot fine YESTERDAY, then IT didn't change over the past 24 hours...but more than likely the PERSON did and is doing something differently.

I can agree that MAYBE there is a problem with the release...but again, the release in my article was a CONSTANT...I didn't change releases because that induced another VARIABLE...and only ONE variable can be tested at a time; otherwise the data is useless.

However, I did test THREE Evolution Plus (not the original evolution releases, however), and also tested TWO "Revolution Plus" releases, and in NONE of the cases did I find the releases changing from data set to data set or from day to day...NOR....did they vary by no 5 to 7 pounds between pulls either. That is akin to giving the adjustment bolt about 6 turns in or out...and there is no way that release will change that drastically between "pulls".

I did find, however, in setting up the experiments, that the release had to be locked down, since THAT was what was being tested. In addition, the SCALE and pulling angle/direction had to be controlled as well. But, you are convinced that the RELEASE is faulty, so it is a waste of my wind anyways.

I won't write an article or run an experiment and draw conclusions FIRST...that is NOT the "scientific method" and is asking for bad data and even worse analysis.

I will agree that PERHAPS there are some releases that would fail QA checks, but with people making quantifying statements and drawing conclusions such as "I'm pulling my guts out one time, and the next it trips all by itself....I'd be more suspect of the PERSON CHANGING THINGS, and not the mechanical, inanimate, and non-biased RELEASE AID changing all by its little self like on a whim or something.

I've worked too many data sets, and worked with too many people that FINALLY set it and forgot it and are shooting better than they ever have...but were NOT doing so until they SET IT AND FORGOT IT and LEARNED TO SHOOT IT properly and consistently. They made the committment that THEY were varying something and set out to find out what, why, and how...and those persons are successful with it.

If you are watching this game closely, you should already be noting that there are more and more shooters moving BACK to back tension releases of one type or another, and away from thumb triggers....or if they are shooting thumb triggers, they are doing it with BACK TENSION. It is so ironic that the game is now swinging back to what was successful in the mid-1970's, and the release aid is only the tip of that iceberg.

BUT...those that are improving are accepting the FACT that the SHOOTER is what changes and the mechanics/mechanicals, while they can fail, are unlikely to be the real culprit to the woes and misses. 

The sooner the shooter goes to work on themselves, the more likely they are to be successful.

I tire of this argument, however, since your mind is made up to blame the RELEASE AID, so we may as well agree to disagree and stop it here and now.

field14:thumbs_up:angel::teeth::darkbeer:


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

field........c'mon, there have been SEVERAL people on here state the same thing with this release and that it varied from shot to shot.
Carter even admited to the fact.

Lien2


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Lien2 said:


> field........c'mon, there have been SEVERAL people on here state the same thing with this release and that it varied from shot to shot.
> Carter even admited to the fact.
> 
> Lien2


And on the OTHER SIDE of the fence, several that know for a fact that not ALL of this supposed variation is in the release aid!

The "rest of the story"....yes, the original Evolutions did initially have some issues....but I tested the Evolution PLUS releases and NONE of the three evopluses I worked on, and NONE of the Revolution PLUS"s I worked on had or have this problem. People just won't set 'em and forget 'em...it is easier to blame something else and piddle than it is to shoulder the blame and learn to handle your own inconsistencies. People even blame "string stretching"....even when shown that their DL has NOT changed...they'll still insist it has....and on and on with the excuses.....

In addition, NONE of the more than a dozen people's releases that are in use at the range I shoot at have the issue with variation of the RELEASE AID...and by no means a range of 5 to 7 POUNDS of variation....

So, do whatcha want...you will anyways. Blame what you want, you will anyways....

Make excuses you want, you will anyways...."Shooters" are a fickle bunch anyways....buying scores, making excuses, blaming others, the equipment, the targets, and anything but themselves for their errors...just a mere continuance of the trend these days to never shoulder any responsibility or accountability....

Don't worry, be happy.....

field14:tongue::tongue:


----------



## mightybaron (Dec 18, 2002)

You know what field I would like to keep shooting the release but you are so frigging sure that I want to throw it away. Maybe you should be open minded enough to look at it and see if maybe there is a problem. Now I do not have the evo plus so maybe there is a problem but you are sooooooo darn sure it aint so you are biased too. I was just saying that is what some damn good shooters here are haven problems with and I am also willing to bet that they are better than you are. Now they are also not shooting thumb triggers as you seem to think they are. One of then shot several 60x games in a row so dont even tell me he aint good. As far as Carter admitting that they change I dont know about that cause I didnt hear it from them but one friend did call them and they want it sent back to see what is up. Oh but I would bet that if Carter did say that and did it in front of Field he would say they were whining also. Keep up the good advise Field everyone needs it cause evidently we all suck.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Field:
As much as I love this release, I've had 3 different versions (and testimonials from several top shooters) and I know for a fact that some of the pieces went from #18 let off to #30 inside 130 pulls. I once did this test posted the extensive results here maybe like 2 years ago. So it's not just human factor, it can be the release. So, in order it to function properly it needs some kind of lube.
I've had luck with this unnamed aged lube that keeps my Evo consistent enough for it to require lubing only 2-3 times per year. But once this starts you can pretty much tell it's the release and not you.
Other than this, a Croatian coach (who coaches his daughter which ended up 4th overall in the world cup last year) confirmed he had exactly the same issues with it.
Oh and did I mention I had an Evo plus that functioned flawlessly for like 14 months and then started to act like the initial evo I had?


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Mine is an EVO plus and yes Carter said they had problems with some of those also. As far as field being convinced that shooters can anchor as much as a 1/2" different from shot to shot, this can be true but not with a great deal of todays bows. I shoot spiral cam bows and you cant creep at all.


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

I also had the same issues with this release the thing I found puzzling is why it would be harder to go off the longer you shot it. I am quite willing to accept its me, my form etc. But why if it was the angle I was holding the release etc why would it be harder to shoot the longer I went into the training session? If was the way I was shooting it wouldn't it be inconsistent right from the start?


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, I am by no means a machine. When I shot this release I noticed the shots would get tougher and tougher from week to week. A friend of mine was also shooting one and he noticed the same thing. We both began applying a drop or two of reel oil about once a week or so. It made it "feel" more consistant and smoother. After adding the oil the first time I had to increase the release tension.

Wether or not the increase in tension was from simple friction or because my hand was in a slightly different angle I don't know. What I do know is that once I added a bit of lubricant the release "felt" more consistant and much smoother. I had my longest run of not missing the X with that release, 3 months and 6 days. So I feel as though I was fairly consistant with my form and execution.

My suggestion is simple. Keep working on form but add a drop or two of lubricant to the release. It won't hurt it and if it makes it "feel" better.... then great. Problem solved.


----------



## Andy © (Aug 23, 2007)

Rinaldo2 said:


> I also had the same issues with this release the thing I found puzzling is why it would be harder to go off the longer you shot it. I am quite willing to accept its me, my form etc. But why if it was the angle I was holding the release etc why would it be harder to shoot the longer I went into the training session? If was the way I was shooting it wouldn't it be inconsistent right from the start?


My theory on the reason why it becomes harder to fire the longer you get into a session is due to the archer tiring. At the end of some sessions i can really struggle to get the Evo firing as i tire, yet I can come back the next day (no changes to the Evo) and it`ll fire as consistently as ever.


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

I made they same Experience. I have mine now for just a few days, and I think I just have to learn how to use it. I also pull sometimes like crazy, and it just doesn´t fire. And a other time it fires easily.

What do you Guys adjust the weight until it fires ? Do you turn just until it feels good, or do you set it exactly to a value with a bowscale ?

Thanks


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Personally I just set mine to where it feels good, i.e. I want it heavy enough that I do not get a pre-mie when I take my thumb off the safety and I want it to go off in a reasonable amount of time after I start legit pulling. By legit, I mean not having the release feel harder because of something I'm doing wrong. Several things to keep in mind when using an Evo: 1) need to keep the bow shoulder down and relaxed throughout the shot -- no letting it roll upwards as you pull, 2) need to keep the bowhand/wrist relaxed and gently pushing into the grip through the pull, 3) need to keep a firm, but relaxed, grip on the release -- if you let your fingers relax/stretch/open during the pull, guaranteed you're going to find the release harder to go off, and lastly 4) as field14 I believe has stated, need to maintain a consistent angle on the release as you pull through the shot. If you're like me and start to let the tension build on the pointer finger more than when you started and/or set up the release, chances are good it will take significantly longer to get the release to go off. On the other hand, right or wrong, if you let the release rotate and build tension towards the middle and 3rd finger on the release -- like you would if shooting a thumb or hinge-style release -- I've found the release will go off more quickly.

Few thoughts to consider and experiment with............

>>------->


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

I have shot my evo exculusivly (sp?) for almost 1 1/2 years now. In the start yes it was a struggle but i shoot it pretty good now. Mine had to be sent back to carter because somthing inside broke and somethign was binding inside. Somtimes the release would go off right away then the next time i could pull as hard as i could and nothing would happen untill i touched the back of the safety (kinda like a reverse trigger) and pow it would go off. Since i have got it back it has never worked better, i love this release! Shoot it and stick with it, it will pay off trust me


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

I have had the same issues with the Evo as the rest you!
I took mine apart and lubed it up with white lithium grease and had to increase the tension by 3 turns on the release to get it to hold when I let off the safety at full draw.
The issues with the release went away after lubing it up!
That has been several months ago and its still shooting very consistantly for me.
I would highly recomend you do the same with your Evo if its giving you fits as it did me!:wink:


----------

